# I'm going to knit me this



## Clarebear (Apr 26, 2011)

http://www.crystalpalaceyarns.com/cpy/patterns/merino-strp-curv-vest.html
Anyone care to join me?


----------



## jkt (Apr 14, 2011)

I had actually downloaded this pattern at one time, but never made it. Have you started to make it yet?


----------



## Clarebear (Apr 26, 2011)

Not yet, as I am 1500 km from my nearest yarn store I have had to order the yarn on line - I only did that this morning so may be a couple of weeks yet. I also ordered a different yarn so it may not work out!! I just fell in love with the pattern even though it wasn't what I was looking for at the time!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Let's do it! I've got some Lion Brand Amazing that I need to use. Just don't know WHEN I'll get to it. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just when I thought I was out of it --- you pulled me back in..... I was trying so not to download any more patterns this week... What a cool pattern. Love the way that yarn stripes - wonder what it would do with different yarn. I recently bought some boucle that has a neat repeating pattern - just 2 colors - sort of an Indian pattern in my mind ... Wonder if it would work. I'll have to look at gauge. 

I'm going to bookmark this - just what I need - another project before Christmas - but it looks really interesting. Somebody come get me when you start - I"m so scattered right now I may not even remember to check bookmarks!


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice looking vest - very tempting


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Lovely pattern


----------



## papernclay (Jul 23, 2011)

tempted..... I'l do it! neat pattern!


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

Cool! I think I'll do it for me, but it will have to wait until after Christmas...and an April wedding afghan...oh, well, sometime in the future!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Clarebear said:


> http://www.crystalpalaceyarns.com/cpy/patterns/merino-strp-curv-vest.html
> Anyone care to join me?


I think I may have to! I posted a request some time back for a side to side vest pattern but this is much more interesting looking than any of the other (also nice) patterns I found. Right now I'm slogging away at finishing the whisper cardigan from Interweave Knits, which seems to be taking forever :?


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh, I love that. Why do you folks tempt me? LOL


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

OK I'll try it!!


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

lovely....yes, I would like to join you !!!

first question???? Is there a trick to getting those
stripes to match...leftside and rightside stripes.

This is probably where I would go crazy.... trying
to figure out this problem. :roll:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL Jynx....yeah bookmarks help LOL NOT .....LOL

BTW really cute vest....*firing up printer* [email protected]

*´¨)¸.·´¸.·*´¨) ¸.·*¨)
Thank you! for sharing! 
(¸.·´ (¸.·* Clarebear,

Hugs,

Camilla



Dreamweaver said:


> Just when I thought I was out of it --- you pulled me back in..... I was trying so not to download any more patterns this week... What a cool pattern. Love the way that yarn stripes - wonder what it would do with different yarn. I recently bought some boucle that has a neat repeating pattern - just 2 colors - sort of an Indian pattern in my mind ... Wonder if it would work. I'll have to look at gauge.
> 
> I'm going to bookmark this - just what I need - another project before Christmas - but it looks really interesting. Somebody come get me when you start - I"m so scattered right now I may not even remember to check bookmarks!


----------



## carpetweaver (Feb 10, 2011)

Hmmm, What if black, fawn & pewter alpaca homespun?


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

sourcore said:


> Hmmm, What if black, fawn & pewter alpaca homespun?


Sounds like a good idea to me!


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Let's do it! I've got some Lion Brand Amazing that I need to use. Just don't know WHEN I'll get to it. Thanks for the link.


That's what I was thinking would work


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

love the pattern..... normally don't make for myself  as it's tough to get the plus sizes to fit well) may need to try this one as I said love the pattern


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Ooooh sounds nice Sourcore...



sourcore said:


> Hmmm, What if black, fawn & pewter alpaca homespun?


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

Okay, got me interested. I wear a lot of vests and can see some more bling added to this to make it really min. Count me in, later on in the year. OHHHHH so much to do will it never end. marilyn


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Clarebear said:


> http://www.crystalpalaceyarns.com/cpy/patterns/merino-strp-curv-vest.html
> Anyone care to join me?


I really do like that, and bookmarked it so I can print it off later. Have too many projects going to take on another one right now, otherwise I would join you on this one. I really like that pattern. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2011)

Can't wait to see this modelled by yourself once it's completed.


----------



## Clarebear (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't know how the stripes will match up unless using the recommended yarn. If you look closely at the picture they don't actually match up but because there are only two colours it looks as if they do. I have ordered a different yarn because the recommended one had to come from the States and the postage cost was prohibitive. I have ordered magic wool deluxe from Ice Yarns in Turkey. The wool itself was cheap but the postage cost more than the wool. Still made it a lot cheaper though. Don't know how the stripes will go but I don't actually mind if they don't match up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Before I commit to doing it can you tell me what SP needles are? Never heard of them.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

settleg said:


> Before I commit to doing it can you tell me what SP needles are? Never heard of them.


Single Point, in other words, standard knitting needles.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for sharing the link. They have lovely yarn and this pattern is so unique.


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

I will definitely do this.

I would like to publish a pattern for a similar vest, which was created as a crochet garment, left side written out but the right was just "Do in reverse" I couldn't get the chain-type tops of the stitches to match, so having all the colours needed (8, I think) I undid the crochet and rewrote it as kntting for circular needles. Too many curves to do on straight needles. The back is plain.

I have in my mind an idea which I might be able to adapt from this design, all in one big curved piece.


Grosvenor, Lindfield, Australia


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I will certainly join you, I have been looking for a patter like this. I am going to make itout o grey ribbon knit. Thanks for the invitation


----------



## battye one (May 23, 2011)

oh yes!!!! have taken the pattern its on my to do list love it thank you


----------



## Unity (Aug 18, 2011)

Lovely! I'd like to do this. I'll put it on my list of things to do.


----------



## Clarebear (Apr 26, 2011)

Just out of interest does anyone think that the stripes have to match up? I am not too worried especially as I am using a different yarn to that recommended but I wonder if it will look as good.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Clarebear said:


> Just out of interest does anyone think that the stripes have to match up? I am not too worried especially as I am using a different yarn to that recommended but I wonder if it will look as good.


You know, this is a little tricky. I do like the way the stripes match in the picture. I may give it a whirl, trying to match them up, otherwise I may chicken out and do a solid color. I have some pretty tweed yarn that would make up nicely. Hope someone else will offer some ideas.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Clarebear said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of interest does anyone think that the stripes have to match up? I am not too worried especially as I am using a different yarn to that recommended but I wonder if it will look as good.
> ...


I think tweed yarn would be an excellent idea!


----------



## Debbie Bishoff (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm in too! I have just enough Noro wool/silk (75% off at a LYS that isn't exactly Local to me...) and decided to do this EXACT pattern for MYSELF someday. Guess someday finally came! How do we keep in touch?


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

That is very pretty. Be sure and post a picture when you get it done. Happy knitting/crocheting


----------



## Unity (Aug 18, 2011)

Clarebear said:


> Just out of interest does anyone think that the stripes have to match up? I am not too worried especially as I am using a different yarn to that recommended but I wonder if it will look as good.


Matching stripes is what gives these articles their unique look, don't you think? My first posting was one very similar but because I was not certain about copyrite I never posted the pattern. Did put a picture of my finished article though http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-25151-1.html and I matched the stripes by matching two balls of wool that had the same colour at the beginning of the wools. Is there another way to match up the pattern with the wool?


----------



## fayby (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes,Yes,Yes.Ieill be starting this as soon as I find the right yarn. Fayby


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

May I ask "why do they need to match?" Random patterns are so often more interesting. It was the colors that drew my eye to the vest in the beginning. I'd love it no matter matched or not.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

toichingal said:


> May I ask "why do they need to match?" Random patterns are so often more interesting. It was the colors that drew my eye to the vest in the beginning. I'd love it no matter matched or not.


It is a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Clarebear (Apr 26, 2011)

toichingal said:


> May I ask "why do they need to match?" Random patterns are so often more interesting. It was the colors that drew my eye to the vest in the beginning. I'd love it no matter matched or not.


I am so glad you said that because that is how I feel. I am sure that if two of us used same yarn etc but different sizes they would turn out different. For me it was going to cost sooooo much money to get the right yarn from the States so I have ordered an equivalent from Turkey which has cut my cost by over 75%. Postage was the killer when buying from the States and couldn't find anything close in Australia. Stilll waiting for it to arrive so that I can get started though.


----------



## arbranson (Aug 15, 2011)

Dottie2----can you send pattern of the lap robe with strings attached on KP??????????? Thanks.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

arbranson said:


> Dottie2----can you send pattern of the lap robe with strings attached on KP??????????? Thanks.


Dottie2 has not even posted on this thread. You need to use the Create New Topic feature or send Dottie a PM. Please don't jump in on a thread and post something that has nothing to do with it. Please make your own topic.


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

Great for getting the yarn. I have to start looking for some yarn soon. Happy knitting.


----------



## arbranson (Aug 15, 2011)

To itzzbarb----what is PM?????? arb


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

A PM is a private message. Click on the person's screen name and go to their profile. There will be a blue link for PM and you can send private messages that way.


----------



## arbranson (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks. Hopefully I will learn all of this "fast talk"


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Clarebear (Apr 26, 2011)

YAY! My yarn arrived today - now for weeks and weeks of knitting in hot temperatures so that it is ready for winter next year!


----------

